# [SOLVED] Acer aspire T180 RAM 2x512mB plus 2x1gB



## tonyhdunn (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi, A novice here. I just purchased 2x1gB sticks of RAM to improve my T180 running Vista with only 1gB of RAM. I removed the two 512 sticks and replaced them with my new 1gB sticks. On startup it didn't even get to the keyboard test before beeping at me (every 3 and a bit seconds) and going no further. I thought that, maybe, I hadn't set them home properly. I removed and replaced them with no change to the result. I removed the 1gB sticks and put the original 512's in and it went as normal. I spoke to a friend at work who suggested the mobo may not accept 1gB sticks. If it does, try putting all 4 sticks in (paired). I read the manual and it takes up to 4gB. So, I put the 1gB into slots 3 and 4 and I've got the beeping thing back again.

My questions are, can I put two 512's in dimm 1 and 2 along with 2x1gB in dimm 3 and 4? If so, do I have to change any jumpers or some other physical change to the mobo? Is the beeping a sign of faulty RAM? I was assured it had been tested prior to me buying it! Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?

Thank you very much


----------



## tonyhdunn (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Acer aspire T180 RAM 2x512mB plus 2x1gB*

Me again. It appears that I was wrong. I just downloaded the manual complete and searching through it, it appears that it only supports 1gig of RAM. I may have just wasted $80 on RAM I can't use. Any one want to buy it?


----------



## tonyhdunn (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Acer aspire T180 RAM 2x512mB plus 2x1gB*

I just read another article that says 256mB expandable to 4 gig. Can anyone tell me the correct answer?

Cheers,

Tony


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Acer aspire T180 RAM 2x512mB plus 2x1gB*

from what I read it is compatible to 4g

The memory you purchased my not be compatible with your board.

Go to crucial.com and run the system scanner. It will tell you exactly what you need. Crucial memory is the best for OEM/prebuilt computer like yours.

Then compare prices at etailers like newegg or tigerdirect


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Acer aspire T180 RAM 2x512mB plus 2x1gB*

Mixing RAM brands/specs is rarely a good thing. Crucial is the best brand choice for compatibility with OEM PC's.


----------



## tonyhdunn (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Acer aspire T180 RAM 2x512mB plus 2x1gB*

I went to crucial.com and got;
*Maximum Memory Capacity:* 4096MB
*Currently Installed Memory:* 1GB
*Available Memory Slots:* 2
*Total Memory Slots:* 4
*Dual Channel Support:* Yes 
*CPU Manufacturer:* AuthenticAMD
*CPU Family:* AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ Model 11, Stepping 2
*CPU Speed:* 2200 MHz 

The RAM I have purchased is 2 sticks of 1Gb 1Rx4 PC2-5300P-555-12-H3. The RAM already in there is PC2-5300u-555-12-D1 512Mb. I can't see why it doesn't work!!!


----------



## tonyhdunn (Oct 12, 2010)

*ReSOLVED) Acer aspire T180 RAM 2x512mB plus 2x1gB*

It looks like I fell into a "trap for young players".

The RAM I bought off of 'Trade Me' was for a server. Not a desktop.

How would one tell the difference? I, obviously, have a lot more to learn.

Thanks for alll of your help.

Tony


----------

